# Move selector lever to position P message



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Greetings!
Some time ago I start getting "Move selector lever to position P" message on the instruments panel. Sometimes it would flash once a minute or so, sometimes more often; I could not discern a pattern. There are no any other messages nor are any other functions affected. 
I hoped that after replacing the left battery the message will go away, but it did not. Sometimes it starts flashing after 15-20 minutes of driving, sometimes right away after putting the car on the gear. 
I searched the forum but have not found any posts regarding this message. 
Any guidance will be appreciated.
Eugene


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Move selector lever to position P message (BltVWF)*

Hello Eugene:
That message appears whenever the driver attempts to start or shut down the engine and the transmission lever is not in the P position.
So, you have two possible causes:
1) You don't have the shift lever in the Park position when you attempt to start or shut down the car.
2) The small sliding plate the electronically detects the physical position of the shift lever has excessive backlash, and is not consistently detecting that the shift lever is, in fact, in Park.
See this thread Phaeton stuck in gear, no warning message for discussion of a very closely related symptom of the same underlying problem. See page 2 of the "Retrofitting a start button" thread - which is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) - for pictures of the small sliding plate that detects shift lever position.
Michael


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Move selector lever to position P message (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thank you. I did read the referenced thread. The message only appears then the car is on the gear; no errors appear then the lever is in P position. 
I guess what I am looking for is what to tell the shop to insure they undersdand the problem. As we all know, once the car is in the shop the message will not appear







. 
Eugene


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Move selector lever to position P message (BltVWF)*

Eugene, before going to the shop you might want to replciate teh condition described by Michael, i.e. try to start the car with the lever in neutral (or in a position other than "Park"). At this point, the message should appear every time: if it does not, or sometimes appears and sometimes not, you will have confirmation that the shift plate is at the root of the problem, and perhaps you will be able to trigger the condition more often for the shop to see.
Stefano


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Move selector lever to position P message (Motorista)*

Stefano,
Thank you, will do that.
Eugene


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Move selector lever to position P message (BltVWF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltVWF* »_I guess what I am looking for is what to tell the shop to ensure they understand the problem. 

Refer them to the second page of the Retrofitting Keyless Start to Phaetons that are equipped with Keyless Entry, specifically, the post that contains the photo shown below.
Michael


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Move selector lever to position P message (PanEuropean)*

Greetings!
I followed the advice and here's what I've got since:
Two days - started car in N. No "Move selector lever..." message when in N, no error messages there after.
Two days - started car as usual, in P, no "Move selector..." message but two new ones:
- twice RED "Check lights" and today RED "Check you fuel cap".
Needless to say, the fuel cap is tight. The latter message stayed for the trip; which are about 1hr each way to work.
Anything else I should try? Really puzzling...
Eugene


----------

